# 2012 PreSeason order. Lot of bikes :/



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

We got our Preseason order last week, took a pic of all the bikes we had to unload :/ A lot of bikes to build. Getting ready for the 2nd store to do our Grand Opening.



























10 mins after we got done unloading from UPS, we got our like 6th Preseason order from Scott, Palettes upon Pallettes :/


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice, looks like someone is going to be doing some over time for sure! HAHA You know as a Felt owner, I must ask, what is it with Felt and loving white seats and bar tape?? It looks great for the first few rides but after that, its time to change it darker. hehe


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish I had a Felt dealer close that would stock more than 5 bikes 
It looks like you have a complete inventory.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't wait for the Felt demo truck which will be at my lbs this Tuesday!!! I feel a cold coming on!


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see the temptations set-up...Will have to leave my wallet and credit card at home...


----------



## IcecreamLtDan (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, if you decide that you guys don't have enough room for all those bikes, I'll be happy to take a few of them off of your hands.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Were opening up a 2nd store, so thats most likely where they'll be going. We also have a warehouse, so we got plenty of room


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

95zpro said:


> Can't wait for the Felt demo truck which will be at my lbs this Tuesday!!! I feel a cold coming on!


Have fun! I know I did!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Don, I got my kit already! Take care of a few customers in the morning and the afternoon is free!!!


----------

